# java plugin not recognized in firefox3



## mdg (Jun 21, 2009)

Running 7.2-stable with firefox3.  Installed diablo-jre 1.6
from the FreeBSD Foundation as a package.  The install went fine.

The problem is the libjavaplugin_oji.so plugin is not recognized
by firefox (does not appear in aboutlugins and such).
The plugin is soft linked to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ and
/usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/ and to my ~/.mozilla/plugins/
None of these work.

I removed the package and tried building the port diablo-jre16
(including going to the sun site and downloading a time zone
file).  This all worked just fine.  The plugin is linked as
above and still the same problem - not recognized by firefox3.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mike Gass


----------



## DrJ (Jun 21, 2009)

You must have done the link improperly.  In /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins, I have a symbolic link to java and it works.  

```
%pwd
/usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
%ls -l
total 20
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     67 Jun 21 11:52 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<snip>
```
Yes, I had to redo the link today.  I upgraded a while ago, and you always lose the symlinks in this directory.


----------



## Oko (Jun 21, 2009)

Make sure Java is enabled in Browser preferences. I usually disable
many insecure and unnecessary things and then I forget. I needed Java plugin myself a few days ago and I had the same issue as you just to discover two hours latter that it was disabled in the browser.


----------



## renice (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the same issue. On another machine, there's no problem with java an flash. But here, nothing works.


----------



## mdg (Jun 22, 2009)

DrJ
You are correct.  I fixed the link and it worked. Something strange:
I could not even cd into the directory with the plugin. Had to rename
it with copy/paste and such.  Then redid the soft link and it works.
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

mdg said:
			
		

> I could not even cd into the directory with the plugin. Had to rename it with copy/paste and such.


Check the permissions on the directory.


----------

